# setting system clock lockups

## mrpringle

Hi,

I've noticed that occasionally when I boot up my system it completely locks up when it gets to the stage: setting hardware clock using system clock. It doesn't happen very often, but it would be nice to have this issue resolved, so I don't have to worry about it occurring at all.

I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.25-r7 (i686). My mobo is a gigabyte p35-ds4.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

this issue what a major bug on amd64 system, upon changing to .25 kernels it has been resolved, what is your clock set to at /etc/conf.d/clock

local of UTC?

----------

## mrpringle

UTC. I'm not running amd64 though, I'm running i686.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mrpringle wrote:*   

> UTC. I'm not running amd64 though, I'm running i686.

 

ok, is it a dual boot system? e.g. windows and linux?

what timezone are you in?

----------

## mrpringle

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *mrpringle wrote:*   UTC. I'm not running amd64 though, I'm running i686. 
> 
> ok, is it a dual boot system? e.g. windows and linux?
> 
> what timezone are you in?

 

It's not dual booting and I'm in GMT +10 Melbourne, Australia

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mrpringle wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *mrpringle wrote:*   UTC. I'm not running amd64 though, I'm running i686. 
> 
> ok, is it a dual boot system? e.g. windows and linux?
> 
> what timezone are you in? 
> ...

 

try setting it to local, maybe it will work

----------

## mrpringle

The other day I removed the enhanced real time clock support and enabled the standard real time clock support. If it locks up again I'll try setting the time to local and see what happens.

----------

## mrpringle

Removing enhanced RTC support didn't help, but changing the clock from UTC to local did solve this problem.

Thanks

----------

